# DNP - first cycle log



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

Thought I would add to society and give something back to all those who have generously posted info regarding DNP on the net.

Decided to try this product after lengthy research and of course willing to take calculated (hopefully) risks.

Important notes:

Please do not bother arguing the use of DNP with me  This is not the purpose of this thread and I will not bother replying.

I am no pro, not preaching bro-science, just following my lessons learned from my years in training and hours of researching.

Planning to do a safe ® low dose cycle of crystalline, probably max 10-12 days. Starting off with 125mg caps and if all goes as planned, maybe consider increasing to 250mg, after a week.


I am 180cm, weighing 80.4kg, 91cm waist, on day 1. Goa, if possiblel is 75kg and a few cm off in general, all over.

Carb depleted for a day, however I have been on a 5:2 intermittent fasting diet for 11 weeks. 2 days on no carbs (except for what is found in veggies)and 5 days on less than 50gr carbs, higher protein, low fat

I usually sweat a lot and wear less clothes in cold temperatures than my friends and colleagues

I ingest the product around 20:00 right after my light meal

I work 9-17 in a office, can`t appear weird in any way.


I am supplementing the following:


Morningnooneveningbedpotassium 550mgpotassium 550mgpotassium 550mgpotassium 550mgTaurine 500mgTaurine 500mgTaurine 500mgTaurine 500mgVit-E 400mgVit-E 400mgVit-E 400mgVit-E 400mgSelenium 200mcgSelenium 200mcgSelenium 200mcgSelenium 200mcgProbioticsxxxPyruvate 1grPyruvate 1grPyruvate 1grPyruvate 1grTaurine 1grTaurine 1grTaurine 1grTaurine 1grMagnesium 1grMagnesium 1grxxAntihistamine 10mgxxxGlutamine 10grxGlyserolGlyserol 15mlBlueberries freshCalciumCalciumAlphal Lipoic AcidAlphal Lipoic AcidAlphal Lipoic AcidAlphal Lipoic Acid

The above list is not exhausted.

Day 1 - 125mg:

General feeling: Felt the first signs of "something" happening within an hour. Slight warm flashes. Started drinking even more water than I usually do

Sleep: Night sleep no problem.

Odour: I detected an odour during WC visits.

WC visits night:Had to get up three times during night to **** like crazy.

WC visits day: I often rush to the toilet

Sweats night: Nothing out of usual

Sweats day: Nothing out of usual

Training: off day

Energy/ stamina: Tired from my last fight, looking at relaxing a bit for the next week

Energy stack: 15mg ephedrine, coffees

Temperature: Ah, cant find the thermometer..

---------------------------------------------------

Day 2 - 125mg:

General feeling: Warm flashes after ingestion. I feel that my body is warmer after my meal, I am not going to increase carbs during evenings, will be quite ward and I am not used to this yet.

Sleep: Night sleep no problem.

Odor: Definite odor when I ****. I think that my skin my smell too? Used hand cream on my arms to cover any unpleasant odour.

WC visits night: Had to get up three times during night to **** like crazy.

WC visits day: I often rush to the toilet

Sweats night: Nothing out of usual

Sweats day: Nothing out of usual

Training: off day

Energy/ stamina: Am I just tired from my last fight or feeling a bit tired? Not sure.

Energy stack: 30mg ephedrine, coffees. 30mg was a bit too mu

Temperature: Ah, cant find the thermometer, still.

--------------------------------------------------

Day 3 - 125mg:

General feeling: Warm flashes after ingestion. I feel that my body is warmer after my meal, I am not going to increase carbs during evenings, will be quite ward and I am not used to this yet. Yep, pretty much like yesterday

Sleep: Night sleep no problem.

Odor: Definite odor in general, need to buy one of those body creams with fancy fragrances 

WC visits night: Had to get up two times during night to **** like crazy.

WC visits day: More often toilet visits

Sweats night: Nothing out of usual

Sweats day: Nothing out of usual

Training: off day

Energy/ stamina: Am I just tired from my last fight or feeling a bit tired? Not sure.

Energy stack: 30mg ephedrine, coffees. 30mg was a bit too much, will stick to

Temperature: Ah, cant find the thermometer, still.

Water intake: About 5 liters.

------------------------------------------------------

Did not manage to upload photo from day 1..

More coming soon, cheers guys!


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 4 - 125mg:

General feeling: Feeling pretty good, no issues, except for a a bit of weakness, don`t exactly feel like making extra efforts.

Sleep: Night sleep no problem, fell asleep with ease. Normally I am up at 06:00 and run for 6klm, today snoozed until 06:40 and skipped the run.

Odor: Not bad today, could be less than yesterday, or I am getting used to the smell?

WC visits night: Had to wake up just once.

WC visits day: About once an hour.

Sweats nights: No sweats.

Sweats day: Few warm moments after food, sweaty hands and mid section, but passed pretty fast.

Training: No interest at all, even though I know I should step it up.

Energy/ stamina: Not much.

Energy stack: 15mg ephedrine, coffees

Temperature: Found thermometer, but out of battery.

Water intake: About 4-5 liters.

Weight: 80.1 this morning. I feel like my trousers are slightly more loose.

Bloating: Maybe a bit around my stomach, but my face looks more trim.

Nutrition: Less than 10-15gr of carbs (oats), lot`s of fish today again, a banana and a protein bar.

Pains: Left knee and shin a bit painful at times.

Shall I consider bumping up to 250mg? Maybe 125mg at 12:00 at work and 125mg around 20:00? I realise that it is still building up inside me due to half life, etc.

I feel like the poison is working, but could it be better to go shorter cycle and more burn, rather than longer cycle and slower burn? Food for thought.

Feel like I am more comfortable with the crystal, I am respecting it, better be safe.

Feel free to comment and pass any wisdom or questions.


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

125 is pretty low, if you are not having bad sides, you can easily jump to 250, and consider increasing it even more after 2-3 days. I am on day 8 right now, and doing 375 daily, and no bad sides apart of being out of breath all the time and having trouble to fall asleep for reason above, I am considering bumping it to 500 for last 2 days ( doing 2 week cycle )

But 250 should be safe and not interfere with your daily life at all, if you are working 9 to 17 better take it all before sleep ?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

wait at least five days preferably 7 before increasing your dose, especially if its your first run


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

smaj210 said:


> wait at least five days preferably 7 before increasing your dose, especially if its your first run


What is you reason to keep it that low for that long? Pretty much half of cycle is gonne after 7 days...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Monty_uk said:


> What is you reason to keep it that low for that long? Pretty much half of cycle is gonne after 7 days...


With something like DNP, if youre apprehensive, I wouldn't jump into the deep end. His log seems cool, no point in rushing. Im looking to do my first DNP cycle in the near future, would like to see what kind of sides/weigh loss he gets on 125. Theres always next time.


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

WallsOfJericho said:


> With something like DNP, if youre apprehensive, I wouldn't jump into the deep end. His log seems cool, no point in rushing. Im looking to do my first DNP cycle in the near future, would like to see what kind of sides/weigh loss he gets on 125. Theres always next time.


125 is just to test if you are having any nasty sides... When you will run it, you will understand, its better just to go higher in a few days and finish quicker, because as soon as you start, you can't wait till you end it haha


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Monty_uk said:


> 125 is pretty low, if you are not having bad sides, you can easily jump to 250, and consider increasing it even more after 2-3 days. I am on day 8 right now, and doing 375 daily, and no bad sides apart of being out of breath all the time and having trouble to fall asleep for reason above, I am considering bumping it to 500 for last 2 days ( doing 2 week cycle )
> 
> But 250 should be safe and not interfere with your daily life at all, if you are working 9 to 17 better take it all before sleep ?


Cheers Monty, true, low dosing on 125mg being extra cautious, will increase soon though, I feel/ think I can handle it.

375 man, wow, sounds powerful but obviously you can handle it. Take it easy with the 500, can`t imagine the short breaths!

Any bloating?


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

smaj210 said:


> wait at least five days preferably 7 before increasing your dose, especially if its your first run


Sounds wise, thanks. What will the difference be between waiting 5 and 7? The build-up?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Stian said:


> Sounds wise, thanks. What will the difference be between waiting 5 and 7? The build-up?


certainty, is all i feel mine in four days but when i read up on dnp everyone said 5/7 so just to be safe stick with 7


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 5 - 125mg:

General feeling: Quite active today, tidying-up at home, trained well, no laziness!

Sleep: Night sleep no problem.

Odor: Not bad today, could be less than yesterday, or I am getting used to the smell?

WC visits night: Woke up just once for WC, reloaded with water even if I did not fancy another (big) glass.

WC visits day: Not that often actually.

Sweats nights: No sweats.

Sweats day: None really.

Training: Trained well today, finally felt like it. 3 rounds of pads, 3 rounds of sparring no problem.

Energy/ stamina: Pretty good.

Energy stack: PWO, but did not really need it, coffees.

Temperature: Not elevated, just like usual.

Water intake: About 3 - 4 liters.

Weight: Did not weigh in today. What`s the point.

Bloating: I look like normal.

Nutrition: Eggs, protein shake, spinach soup.

Pains: No pains.

Sperm: Like usual. No weird pesticide smell or colouring.

Will increase to 250mg tomorrow. All seems OK. Thinking of 125mg around 12:00 and 125mg before bedtime. Weekend coming up and a good opportunity to test it.

I don`t want to mess with my sleep at night.


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

Stian said:


> Cheers Monty, true, low dosing on 125mg being extra cautious, will increase soon though, I feel/ think I can handle it.
> 
> 375 man, wow, sounds powerful but obviously you can handle it. Take it easy with the 500, can`t imagine the short breaths!
> 
> Any bloating?


I am hoping, because havent lost any weight on a first week, and sides were more horrifying at low doses for me then at 375 haha, now I just got used to it and started to sweat, so I know i am at my sweet spot or close to it. I added T3 is well, because I am on test prop right now, so muscle wasting will be prevented

Also my temperature is back to normal, before taking T3 it would drop dramatically and stay there, so that might be a reason why I was not sweating as much on first week, now my body actually needs to sweat to cool down haha


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

good job man keep up the log, its really good i bookmarked this thread and will constantly reading really appreciate your work, id like to start a dnp cycle aswell so im gathering as much information as i can get before i start it. dont wanna die yet so gotta understand how dnp works and what dosage is g2g.

btw. can i keep my Test e cycle up while using DNP and can i add clenbuterol or yohimbin to the DNP cycle aswell or is that too dangerous???

as i said i appreciate your work and your efford for making these log posts here on the forums! keep it up and thanks alot


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

night06 said:


> good job man keep up the log, its really good i bookmarked this thread and will constantly reading really appreciate your work, id like to start a dnp cycle aswell so im gathering as much information as i can get before i start it. dont wanna die yet so gotta understand how dnp works and what dosage is g2g.
> 
> btw. can i keep my Test e cycle up while using DNP and can i add clenbuterol or yohimbin to the DNP cycle aswell or is that too dangerous???
> 
> as i said i appreciate your work and your efford for making these log posts here on the forums! keep it up and thanks alot


Obviously keep test e, to prevent muscle wasting, and you can add whatever you like, dnp and clen are completely 2 different things, but I would better wait till the end of dnp cycle, or add it after cycle

About dosage, its different for everyone, you have to find what can you handle, just adjust your tolerance


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Monty_uk said:


> Obviously keep test e, to prevent muscle wasting, and you can add whatever you like, dnp and clen are completely 2 different things, but I would better wait till the end of dnp cycle, or add it after cycle
> 
> About dosage, its different for everyone, you have to find what can you handle, just adjust your tolerance


i was wondering about clen etc because it will increase your body temprature as well and i dont know if this is any good while using DNP tbh ..

thanks for the advice


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

night06 said:


> i was wondering about clen etc because it will increase your body temprature as well and i dont know if this is any good while using DNP tbh ..
> 
> thanks for the advice


That is why you need to try it, and see how you feel. Personally my temperature doesnt go any higher then average, I would sweat instantly to cool down


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 6 - 125mg at midnight, 125mg at noon:

General feeling: Bit slower today, but still quite energetic

Sleep: Night sleep no problem.

Odor: Slight smell during WC visits and when blowing my nose! No smell during night.

WC visits night: Woke up twice

WC visits day:More often today, maybe once every hour.

Sweats nights: No sweats.

Sweats day: None really, just some flashes here and there. I get the warm flashes, even if I eat plain spinach, meaning that the slightest of carb heats me up

Training: Bit too slow to be bothered.

Energy/ stamina: Not so much, but not like other cases I have read about.

Energy stack: Coffees, thats it.

Temperature: Elevated after meals/ snacks.

Water intake: About 3 - 4 liters.

Weight: 80.7kg, no real change there.

Bloating: I look like normal.

Nutrition: Eggs, protein shake, spinach soup. Added a few whole grain oats and low fat yogurt today before my noon dose, did warm upt a bit more than the other days.

Pains: Same pain on my knee, I could be imagining this but it went away after 2 spoons of calcium.

Sperm: Did not check.

Look: Mirror says that I look slimmer, tummy flatter

Overall, the additional dose did not up any sides yet. I am sure it is still accumulating.

Will keep to this dosage and evaluate again in a few days.

Question:

Do you guys reckon that after the end of the cycle, the scales will show less weight? I do not see any bloating. Maybe still early days.

Will adding more carbs increase the fat burning capabilities? Or am I just adding more calories for the stuff to burn off?


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

smaj210 said:


> certainty, is all i feel mine in four days but when i read up on dnp everyone said 5/7 so just to be safe stick with 7


Thanks mate.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

night06 said:


> good job man keep up the log, its really good i bookmarked this thread and will constantly reading really appreciate your work, id like to start a dnp cycle aswell so im gathering as much information as i can get before i start it. dont wanna die yet so gotta understand how dnp works and what dosage is g2g.
> 
> btw. can i keep my Test e cycle up while using DNP and can i add clenbuterol or yohimbin to the DNP cycle aswell or is that too dangerous???
> 
> as i said i appreciate your work and your efford for making these log posts here on the forums! keep it up and thanks alot


Thank you, we got to share to learn from each other. As I see so far, my experiences are different to others, very individual results, but we all share the same basic good sides.

Pre-loading on anti-histamine for a couple of days prior to the first dose, I think was a good idea.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 7 - 125mg at midnight, 125mg at noon:

General feeling: Better today, up and about, doing stuff, no problem.

Sleep: Night sleep still ok, woke up a few times due to sweats.

Odor: No smells today

WC visits night:2

WC visits day:Every hour and a half

Sweats nights: First sweaty night, but no big deal. No wet sheets and all that.

Sweats day: Flashes here and there.

Training: 1.5 hours of high intensity training, quite ok indeed. 6klm cycle after training.

Energy/ stamina: Quite ok, no complaints.

Energy stack: Coffees, thats it.

Temperature: Elevated after meals/ snacks.

Water intake: About 3 - 4 liters.

Weight: Not checked

Waist: 92.7cm. Wider than usual.

Bloating: Cant really see any.

Nutrition: Eggs, protein shake, spinach soup. Added a few whole grain oats and low fat yogurt today before my noon dose, did warm upt a bit more than the other days.

Pains: Same pain on my knee, I could be imagining this but it went away after 2 spoons of calcium.

Sperm: Did not check.

Look: Not visible change

Breathing: A bit shorter breaths, heavier, but nothing scary. Proof I guess that the crystalline is working

I am considering a longer than planned cycle, maybe extend to 14-16 days (just over one more week) if I can handle it.

So tempted to up the dose, but will be more mature than that and stay on 250 until further.

Question:

Am I bloated and therefore not seeing any real results yet? No change of weight/ waist. (From a visual point of view, I could almost say that the stuff is not working

Cheers!


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Good details here, keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

abcplumb said:


> Good details here, keep it up. :thumb:


Thank you, will do!


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 8 - 125mg at midnight, 125mg at noon:

General feeling: A bit warmer today, flashes last longer, sweaty hands, heat radiating through my shirt, but no sweaty patches. Feels kind of nice, always preferred warmer than colder 

Sleep: Night sleep still ok

Odor: Slight little detection's a couple of times. One little sniff of it at work, I used some hand cream to patch that up. The normal wake-up time visit to WC was very smelly!

WC visits night:2

WC visits day:Every couple of hours

Sweats nights: Happy to sleep with no cover, yet no swets

Sweats day: Plenty of flashes. Any situation which added a bit of stress, lead to sweaty flashes, but very tolerable

Training: 6klm morning run, pushed through it well and fast

Energy/ stamina: Quite ok, no complaints.

Energy stack: 15mg ephedrine, Coffees

Temperature: Elevated after meals/ snacks.

Water intake: About 3 - 4 liters.

Weight: Not checked

Waist: Preferred not to check

Bloating: Cant really see any.

Nutrition: Eggs, protein shake, super noodles, home made peanut butter, low fat yogurt

Pains: None

Sperm: Did not check.

Look: Not visible change

Breathing: A bit shorter breaths, heavier, but nothing scary. Proof I guess that the crystalline is working

Alpha male feeling: Pretty good in all departments


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Stian said:


> Question:
> 
> Am I bloated and therefore not seeing any real results yet? No change of weight/ waist. (From a visual point of view, I could almost say that the stuff is not working
> 
> Cheers!


Mate your diet is the most important thing, even tho dnp can do quite alot - still its not a magic Pill, your diet is the most important tool to lose weight, when u see no results yet your diet is definitly not on point. Do not cheat and keep the diet clean, stay in caloric deficit and u will be good.

Sadly most ppl here who take DNP dont have their diet in check...

Still its a good log keep up the great work, btw have you not lost a single pound yet? :confused1:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Mate do you seriously believe someone cares about your odor, sperm and activity on the bathroom information at all?

I'm sorry for not being nicer but this is extremely disgusting and nasty.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Mate do you seriously believe someone cares about your odor, sperm and activity on the bathroom information at all?
> 
> I'm sorry for not being nicer but this is extremely disgusting and nasty.


Hi and thanks for your comment. I will reply, eventhough I contemplated not to, as no one requested you to read my log, no one definitely did not force you 

The following are seen from a male point of side (maybe you cannot relate) and after reading many users comment and ask about these exact points, in forums world-wide.

This log gives myself and any other researchers, the opportunity to study, compare and discuss findings and results.

For example:

*WC odor* that offended you. I can see that the odor became stronger when the water intake was lower than other days. Meaning that higher water intake flushes out the DNP/sulfur from the body. If one is not single and has a family, it is of great interest to know how to decrease the shared WC odors, that may get family members questioning what the heck does that chemical smell from.

*Sperm:* If you are in a relationship, these notes matter. Pretty cool to know after how many mg of this stuff turns bodily fluids into making girlfriends scared about boyfriends health.

Like I mentioned above, this is my log and if you do not fancy reading it, please do something more rewarding with your time and spare me from having to spend time on comments of such nature. Let us kindly drop these quotes/ comments.

Cheers.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

night06 said:


> Mate your diet is the most important thing, even tho dnp can do quite alot - still its not a magic Pill, your diet is the most important tool to lose weight, when u see no results yet your diet is definitly not on point. Do not cheat and keep the diet clean, stay in caloric deficit and u will be good.
> 
> Sadly most ppl here who take DNP dont have their diet in check...
> 
> Still its a good log keep up the great work, btw have you not lost a single pound yet? :confused1:


I am quite nerdy with my diet actually. I do not cheat, been on low carbs for months now. I am on less than 30gr of carbs, whatever fat comes from a bit of cottage cheese and fish, lot`s of veggies. I have not weighed my food in a while now, as I have learned to estimate my intake (used a great app and used scales for months last year).

I would place my daily calories ingested around 1400-1600. Every now and again, I add a cheat meal to foul my body, usually around every 20 days. But no cheats during this cycle.

I can confirm that I have not lost any weight. If anything I have added 1 kg. I am looking leaner though.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 9 - 125mg at midnight, 125mg at noon:

General feeling: Feeling good, awake and active. I notice a difference in the way that others look at me, in a good way.

Sleep: Night sleep ok, took me a bit longer to fall asleep

Odor: Not bad at all today, hardly detected

WC visits night:3

WC visits day:Every hour. Thats a lot of leaving my desk and filling up water bottle!

Sweats nights: Warm but sleeping without cover is the solution so far. Any uncovered area heats up fast

Sweats day: Plenty of flashes, just like day 8

Training: Intense HIT, no problem

Energy/ stamina: Quite ok, no complaints

Energy stack: 15mg ephedrine, Coffees

Temperature: Normal

Water intake: About 5 liters.

Weight: Not checked

Waist: Preferred not to check

Bloating: Cant really see any.

Nutrition: Eggs, protein shakes home made peanut butter, low fat yogurt and salad

Pains: None

Sperm: Did not check.

Look: I can see that I look leaner. The stomach area might not be the best indicator, but there might be fat coming off around back, arms

Breathing: A bit shorter breaths, an hour or so after ingestion.

Alpha male feeling: Pretty good.

Must force more water down!

I might increase dose tomorrow and see if that will have a positive effect, while keeping sides to minimum.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 10 - 125mg every 8hrs

General feeling: Good overall, active, no sign of weakness or lethargy

Sleep: Night sleep ok

Odor: Not bad at all today, hardly detected. The sneaky smell of sulfur seems to wash away when water intake is high.

WC visits night:3

WC visits day:Every hour.

Sweats nights: Warm but not bad at all.

Sweats day: Plenty of flashes, had to go outside 3-4 times to cool down

Training: Day off

Energy/ stamina: Quite ok, no complaints

Energy stack: 15mg ephedrine, Coffees

Temperature: Normal

Water intake: About 5 liters.

Weight: Not checked

Waist: Preferred not to check

Bloating: I am not sure anymore..

Nutrition: Eggs, protein shakes home made peanut butter, low fat yogurt, fish and salad

Pains: None

Sperm: Did not check.

Look: Like day 9.

Breathing: A bit shorter breaths, an hour or so after ingestion.

Alpha male feeling: Pretty good.

Muscle fullness: Quite tight

Not much time to comment further today..


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stian said:


> Day 10 - 125mg every 8hrs
> 
> General feeling: Good overall, active, no sign of weakness or lethargy
> 
> ...


Great log mate, I'm hoping to start in a few weeks. If you could start a again, would you go straight in at 250mg? I have been advised to, just wondering your thoughts, weather you think it's risky


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

steve89 said:


> Great log mate, I'm hoping to start in a few weeks. If you could start a again, would you go straight in at 250mg? I have been advised to, just wondering your thoughts, weather you think it's risky


Hi man, thanks. Simply put, no way. I have cherished every lesson learned and experienced. This drug is far too powerfull to take more than calculated risks with. I have had, touch wood, hardly any sides and built up the poisoning of my system gradually. I would rather see the dose increased and spread out. At least as this is my first run.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stian said:


> Hi man, thanks. Simply put, no way. I have cherished every lesson learned and experienced. This drug is far too powerfull to take more than calculated risks with. I have had, touch wood, hardly any sides and built up the poisoning of my system gradually. I would rather see the dose increased and spread out. At least as this is my first run.


Cheers for the reply mate, so with my 14 day cycle how would you run it. 4 days at 125, then the remaining 10 at 250mg?


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

steve89 said:


> Cheers for the reply mate, so with my 14 day cycle how would you run it. 4 days at 125, then the remaining 10 at 250mg?


 I am quite tolerant to drugs, I do not know what you are like. All have different reactions. Based on my experience, consider increasing the duration of cycle and

the dosage as time goes by. Once you have completed the first cycle, you will know better for next time. Look into anti-histamine and take that for a couple of days to build up a bit of protection. I am tempted to see my first week as a waste of time, then again, I was sensible and respect the product.

Have not tried the blast `n burn concept, leaving that to the veterans to comment on


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

steve89 said:


> Cheers for the reply mate, so with my 14 day cycle how would you run it. 4 days at 125, then the remaining 10 at 250mg?


id start straight with 250mg and lower the cycle duration go straight with 250 mg for 10-14 days depend on your goals dunno how much weight you wanna lose and what BF% u are on


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Lee Maggs said:


> It's his first dnp cycle & your telling him to run a higher dose. U mad?? 125mg is plenty. Just run 125mg for a couple of weeks & see how u feel.


id not recommend taking dnp for more than 2 weeks, because it will affect you in so many bad ways, these sides will get annoying and nasty as **** not to mention that dnp will also hurt your workouts/diet because u will have no energy and feel lethargic, so i would rather go with a higher dosage for a lower amount of time as i said maybe 10 days with 250mg.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

night06 said:


> id not recommend taking dnp for more than 2 weeks, because it will affect you in so many bad ways, these sides will get annoying and nasty as **** not to mention that dnp will also hurt your workouts/diet because u will have no energy and feel lethargic, so i would rather go with a higher dosage for a lower amount of time as i said maybe 10 days with 250mg.


Definitely agree on the lack of motivation, does take a toll on that. Then again, some days are just fine! Confusing. Could be that glyserol - pineapple - pyrovate combo works in keeping energy up.

Been on 375 now for few days, slighly elevated hunger level, but Hoodia helps a lot with the cravings.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stian said:


> Definitely agree on the lack of motivation, does take a toll on that. Then again, some days are just fine! Confusing. Could be that glyserol - pineapple - pyrovate combo works in keeping energy up.
> 
> Been on 375 now for few days, slighly elevated hunger level, but Hoodia helps a lot with the cravings.


What is hoodia?


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

steve89 said:


> What is hoodia?


Hoodia Gordoni extract (comes in powder or caps) is a powder that comes from a plant which grows in Africa. The bushmen discovered that when they eat a part of this cactus, their appetite decreased, thus feeling no need for food. Especially useful when they were out hunting for days with no food. The 500mg 20:1 extract works for me. 2-3 of those and I forget about food for a few hours. Google for more info!


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Found this half life calculator, is it ok to post links here?

http://www.calculator.net/half-life-calculator.html?type=1&nt=&n0=125&t=36&t12=62.5&x=89&y=14

If anyone thinks this is wrong, please let me know


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 12 - 125mg every 8hrs

General feeling: Good overall, yet no desire to train

Sleep: Night sleep ok

Odor: Slight traces today, think I smelled it during sneezing

WC visits night:2

WC visits day:Every hour.

Sweats nights: Warm, but no sweats

Sweats day: Plenty of flashes. I can go around in just a tshirt, around 6-7 Celsius outside

Training: Rather stay home

Energy/ stamina: Running a bit low. The toughest times are between 17:00-21:00, where I am just a couch potato, sweating it. Balcony used to cool down, happy to be out without tshirt

Energy stack: 15mg ephedrine, Coffees

Temperature: Normal

Water intake: About 4-5 liters.

Weight: No change

Waist: Preferred not to check

Bloating: I must be! However, I see some pretty nice cuts developing around abdomen and veins starting to pop out.

Nutrition: Protein shakes home made peanut butter, low fat yogurt, fish and salad

Pains: None

Sperm: All good.

Look: Appearing slimmer, veins around the side abdomen.

Breathing: A bit shorter breaths, an hour or so after ingestion and lasts for a few hours

Alpha male feeling: Good

Muscle fullness: Quite tight, less than yesterday

Hoping what they say about the true picture being revealed after at least 7 days after last dose, to be right!

Thinking of ending the get-to-know-each-other cycle in a couple of days. See the results, assess and plan the next cycle if needed.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Lee Maggs said:


> Any links to studies or is this just bro science?


This is 100% broscience, if you take it u will see what i mean, anyway i read alot of logs on different sites - and i can tell you since im takin dnp bymyself for couple of days now that you just want to get this **** done as fast as possible, still me personally wouldnt go over 300-400mg im sticking to 250mg per day thats enough for me. id say if you have 100mg capsules go for 300mg a day for 10 to max. 14 days, you should see really good results if your diet is in check. Its just my personal choice nobody has to follow my advice i just share my thoughts. Guess everyone is different me personally just want to get this job done i rather take it on off for shorter periods of time.

At the end of the day it comes down to your Diet anyway, dnp is not a magic pill.

Im around 14 days on Diet first week without DNP i lost about 3,5 Kg (im at max. 100g Carb per day) so most of this weightloss is Water.

2nd week i started takin DNP and lost another 3 Kg, so this stuff works but still most of my weightloss is tributed to my strict on point diet i hit my macros perfectly every day. I drink 4-6l of Water

btw im not running a super mega antioxidant stack while on dnp, i take omega 3 caps,multi vit. from myprotein,zinc,green tea exctract and on Training Days my booster ephedrine coffein b alanin l tyrosin and taurin.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Lee Maggs said:


> My misses uses it but at a low dose of 125mg ed or eod she has hardly any sides & can easily run it for more than 14days & she sheds loads of bodyfat. I don't see the point in running it high that u struggle to workout or to tired to do day to day activities.


OK when it works for her this way why not, guess everyone has to figure out their own way of using DNP, everyone is different .. I dont need to lose much weight anyway for ppl who have to lose aloot of fat the way of takin less over a longer time of period might be better, anyway im not sure if it will make a huge difference when you take 250mg for 14 days vs dnp 125mg for 28 days, all i can say everyone should treat DNP with respect, thats for sure! And i am very happy when i get off dnp, this **** does not feel right,... well obviously because its a poison. I can literally feel how my body trys to fight this **** off, what a shame that we take **** like that to rip off some pounds...


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Found this article while researching.

The 7-day DNP fat loss cycle:

The 7-day DNP fat loss cycle involves a moderate to high dosage of DNP for fat burning. The DNP fat loss involves a 7-day on, 7-day off approach with four distinct phases. Most athletes using DNP follow this type of cycle. The phases are as follows:

Phase 1: The 3-day Carb-Depletion Phase.

Phase 2: The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase.

Phase 3: The 14-day DNP Inferno Phase.

Phase 4: The 2-day Post-DNP Phase.

Phase 1. The 3-day Carb-depletion phase

Phase One has a three-day duration and begins the four days preceding the ingestion of DNP. The purpose of this phase is to deplete muscle-glycogen content by restricting carbohydrates. This is achieved through a Ketogenic style diet.

Kcals should be restricted to 10-12 times bodyweight in lbs. And carbohydrates should be restricted to less than 60g/day. Protein is consumed at 1 gram per pound of bodyweight or higher and the remaining dietary calories should come from fat.

This phase lasts exactly 3 days, and will reduce muscle-glycogen levels so that the body is forced to rely on fat as fuel more readily when you start your DNP cycle.

Phase 2 The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase

This is a new concept for DNP dieting. During the past three days, the athlete has restricted carbohydrates and as a direct consequence T4-T3 conversion is slowed down resulting in reduced T3 levels. This is bad for the DNP phase, as you need enough active T3 to last throughout the entire 7-day on DNP phase.

Day four of the DNP cycle involves a mega-carbohydrate meal at mid-afternoon (4-6PM) designed to create a massive insulin spike and re-normalize T4-T3. This concept has been extrapolated from ketogenic diets and has been shown to dramatically increase serum concentrations of T3.

Day 4 involves Keto eating until the Mega-carb meal. Then in the late afternoon, at least circa 250g of carbohydrates must be consumed to create an insulin spike. Any sugar (fructose, sucrose, maltose etc.) is fair game. Fructose in particular is good because it primarily re-fills liver glycogen which is directly involved in T4-T3 conversion. (Empty liver glycogen signals the thyroid to decrease T4-T3 conversion).

As a side-note, a 250g carb-meal after three days of Keto dieting creates a more pronounced insulin spike than would a 250g carb-meal after three days of normal eating.

Kcals during Phase 2 should be kept at 15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs can be calculated by the athlete. The only carb intake on day 4 should be the 250g carb-meal.

Phase 3 The 14-Day DNP Phase

The first two days of actual DNP consumption are the most important to follow correctly. During Days 1 and 2 of the actual DNP portion of the cycle, it must be determined if the athlete will have an allergic reaction to DNP.

Day 1: 200 mg of DNP is ingested

Day 2: 200 mg of DNP is ingested

At this point the dieter should be able to assess if an allergic reaction has occurred. A DNP-stimulated allergic reaction will lead to swelling in as little as 1 to 2 days time. Approximately 10% of athletes will have such a reaction. The unfortunate few who experience this type of a reaction must terminate the cycle immediately. Benadryl or Ketotifen (Anti-histamines) can be used to treat mild symptoms. Obviously a doctor should be consulted should the symptoms prove more severe.

Day 3: Dieters making it to day 3 of the DNP phase have the option of increasing their dosage. The normal dosage for beginners is 400mg DNP/day. Even an amount this small should provide outstanding results. A word of caution. DO NOT TAKE MORE, if you are not experienced with DNP-use. More advanced users may chose to go higher based on past experience.

The 400mg/day dosage is maintained from Day 3 through Day 9(Exactly 7 days). The last dose is taken on Day 9.

Supplementation and Nutritional Protocol for a DNP cycle:

1. An ECA stack is beneficial while on a DNP cycle as it as it acts as an anorectant. DNP raises Neuro-peptide Y levels in the brain, which is directly linked to increased hunger. Consuming 75-100mg total of ephedrine alkaloids/day should be sufficient to suppress appetite. PPA (Nor-ephedrine) should NOT be used as it causes lethargy when combined with DNP.

2. Anti-oxidants. Due to the DNP induced rapid combustion of fats, free-radical production skyrockets up-wards. To combat this, anti-oxidants must be used. Anti-oxidants are the single most important supplement to take on a DNP cycle.

a) Fat-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin E: 1000mgs/day

B) Water-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin C: 2-3g/day

c) Alpha Lipoic acid: 600-1000mgs/day

Dual-anti-oxidant: BOTH fat & water-soluble actually re-cycles other anti-oxidants.

3. Glycerol: Although optional, glycerol is often consumed at 15ml's 3X/day. Glycerol increases hydration for many athletes.No additional supplements are really required other than these three. All the rest you have read in various DNP articles are more for peace of mind than improved functionality. I consider them overkill.

4. Water: Not a supplement, but an absolute necessity.Â DNP causes sweating and can be incredibly dehydrating. Dehydration is the NUMBER ONE cause of most DNP problems and deaths. Excessive dehydration results in over-heating. Dieters who do not replenish fluids properly while on a DNP cycle could die. The consensus among athletes is that at least two gallons of water must be consumed daily.

5. EAT FRUIT while on your DNP cycle.Â Fruit for some reason has been found to greatly reduce the lethargy associated with a DNP cycle. It also has a high water content, therefore it helps to keep the dieter hydrated. Watermelon is an obvious recommendation.

6. Dietary intake: There are several schools of thought on this matter, but sticking to the old standard always works.

Kcals should be kept anywhere from 10-15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs should be kept at around 20% fat, 30% protein and 50% carbs. (Changing the ratios in favor of more carbs and protein w/ less fat will result in a more fat loss but nothing special. Also, remember that more carbohydrates means more heat.)

Take for example the 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder. He would consume anywhere from 2200 to 3300Kcal /day (Depending on his appetite control).

WHAT NOT TO DO on a DNP cycle.

a) Do not under any circumstances consume alcohol or ANY type of diuretic while on a DNP cycle. Alcohol and diuretics will dehydrate you and can cause SERIOUS problems.

B) Do not remain in a hot environment without replenishing fluid loss due to perspiration. This too can also cause SERIOUS problems.

c) Do not begin with a high dosage of DNP if you are a novice. This is just asking for a trip to the ICU.

The half-life of 2,4 Dinitrophenol is 36 hours. So, after 36 hours, there is only 50% of the DNP remaining in your system. Therefore, 72 hours later 25% remains. Then 12.5% remains after 108 hours. After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9. This DNP concentration is low-enough to allow you to begin Phase 4 of the cycle the 2-day Post-DNP phase without compromising glycogen synthesis rates. Kcals during Days 10-14 should remain the same as during days 3-9. Phase 4: The 2 day Post DNP Phase.

The whole purpose of this phase is to get muscle-glycogen levels back to normal. The Ketogenic carb-up can be used as a sort of template for this phase.

After Phases two and three, muscle-glycogen levels are depressed and need to be replenished.Â Day 15: Carb-intake should be 7g/Kg of LBM (lean body mass = bodyweight minus body fat.) So assuming a 220 lb bodybuilder has 0% body fat, lol, he would consume 700 g of Carbs. Protein-intake remains at 1g/lb and fat is restricted as low as possible.

The focus on day 1 should be on High-GI foods like Fat-free Ice-cream and all the other non-fat high sugar desserts. Calories should be around 4000 for the 220-lb bodybuilder in other words, 18X bodyweight in lbs.

Drastically restricting fat is CRITICAL here, as the body is still burning fat for fuel as you replenish your glycogen stores. In essence, the dieter is still losing fat while carbing up.

Day 16: Muscle-glycogen has increased, so carb-intake should be decreased from day one?s 7g/Kg to only 5g/Kg of LBM. That would be 500g for our 220-lb bodybuilder. Protein is 1g/lb again. Fat remains as low as possible. Kcals for the dieter are reduced to 3000 Kcal range, or around 14X Bodyweight in lbs. The focus of Day 2 should be low-GI foods like vegetables, milk, lean meats etc.

Additional Precautions:

Dieters feeling extremely nauseated or who vomit during a cycle should discontinue use immediately and not restart for at least 36 hours.

Dieters should carry a pocket thermometer at all times. If body temperature rises above 102 Fahrenheit then the dosage should be lowered or the cycles should be terminated. Additionally, the dieter should take a very cold bath to lower the temperature.Â In addition to water, V8 juice should be consumed. Drinking gallons of water depletes the body of electrolytes pretty badly predisposing the dieter to shock, nausea, lethargy, and even death. V8 is the best for replenishing electrolytes as it contains 950mg of potassium per 8oz compared to Gatorade?s 35mg of potassium in 8oz.

Massive amounts of fruits and sweets should be consumed if one becomes nauseated or vomits - i.e. force feed yourself.Â Dieters should never allow themselves to become overheated on a DNP cycle. Always stay next to a fan and keep the air conditioner on. Do not attempt a DNP cycle if you work out doors in a warm climate or another warm environment like a kitchen. Even at low doses this can build up and be potentially dangerous.

There are two versions of DNP - regular and crystalline. Know which one you are taking. When taking the crystalline DNP caps, never take more than 200mg at once if you've never used it before. Even if you are used to it, it is still much safer to spread the dosage throughout the day. Crystalline DNP is much faster acting and can rapidly elevate temperature.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Not bad, well that was pretty much my theory anyway.

Did not know that the crystalline version of dnp acts faster good to know lol..


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

"Alpha Male Feeling: "

Really...


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

u still alive brah?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

So whats going on if theres no weight change in any of your updates?


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

WallsOfJericho said:


> So whats going on if theres no weight change in any of your updates?


there is just one answer; he is eating too much


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

RIP brah


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry for delaying replies.

Except for slight change in body composition, I did not get any results or lose weight.

I kept the low carb all the way, no crap foods, supplemented in everything I read during research and always under maintenance. I did not add the re-carb meal at the end of cycle though.

A friend said the leptin issues kept my body from shredding, have read mixed opinions about the need of re-feeding on this gear. What do you guys think?

Other opinion was that because T3 levels sunk and prevented weight loss, need 50mcg + of T3 supplementation after some days. Research also shows that T3 in not needed, as the thyroid levels are not really affected. However when I did not get the heat up`s after some days, it could have been the thyroid issue.

So many loose so much weight and I got stuck? Must re-evaluate, please post your ideas 

I am starting a new cycle as a few weeks have gone by since I ended the first cycle. I am starting at 250 for a few days and might stay there for as long as I can take it or it takes to reach my goal.

Are you guys interested in a log?

Cheers and happy summer!


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

night06 said:


> there is just one answer; he is eating too much


No chance mate, been fasting, IF, 5:2`s, etc for a year, know my calories.


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

night06 said:


> RIP brah


  Still here


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

WallsOfJericho said:


> So whats going on if theres no weight change in any of your updates?


I am thinking that maybe as low carb as I went, might not have been ideal? There are mixed opinions about the carb intake. I kept mine under 50gr a day on carb days and fasted 2 days a week (added some protein shakes when too hungry on those days).

I did not manage to keep up my amount of training per week, as I was too slow. Must keep up the work out`s. This must lead to better results.

Maybe I am more tolerant and needed a higher dose. That would lead to more lethargy though.

I guess that I will have to trial & error this compound, not as simple as I thought. What do you think?


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Nara said:


> "Alpha Male Feeling: "
> 
> Really...


From a male point of view, yes, it is an interesting research point.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

What happened here then?

Was a good detail read.


----------

